# Hart Schaffner Marx: what constitutes a steal, and how has the quality been since 2009 bankruptcy?



## WICaniac (Sep 25, 2013)

Went to Nordstrom Rack for a price adjustment yesterday ("Clear the Rack," extra 25% off clearance event) and stumbled upon a nice charcoal brown Hart Schaffner Marx Chicago fit suit in my size. It's half canvased, made in the US, fantastic to touch--and it fits well off the rack. Originally $795, I bought it for $270.

Sounds great, no? Or does it sound like a rather run-of-the-mill bargain that I will likely cross again? My _need_ for another suit is relatively low at the moment; my need to conserve $270 is stronger. Yet my wardrobe is built on purchases made under similar circumstances, and I have very few regrets. Nevertheless, I'd appreciate opinions as to whether this is, truly, too great of a deal to pass up or commonplace.

Relatedly, I have a friend who is descended from one of the HSM founders (Marx, I think), who regards the company as dead as he has not received dividends since the company's 2009 bankruptcy. Forum members continue to regard the brand reasonably well, but I'm wondering whether any longtime costumers have noticed a change in quality since the reorganization.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Setting aside the particular label, I think $270 for a suit that fits and is in the fabric you want is a good deal. 

I don't own any myself, but I would definitely put them a but above Hugo Boss and some of the others within that price range. They use better fabrics and are just better constructed.


----------



## baspluim (Jan 3, 2015)

WICaniac said:


> Sounds great, no? Or does it sound like a rather run-of-the-mill bargain that I will likely cross again? My _need_ for another suit is relatively low at the moment; my need to conserve $270 is stronger.


It's a great deal, I don't think you can get it for cheaper than that. This is assuming you'll actually wear it. If you never wear it and it sits in the closet until the day the moths eat it, then even $10 is too much.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

I have purchased several HSM Gold Trumper suits and blazers in my hard to find 39R size from NM Last Call and Dillards here in Denver. Suit were in the $200 -- $250 range and sport coats around $150. Gold Trumpers are the only HSM products worth purchasing IMO as their lesser line are cheaper materials and marginal construction.

Be careful shopping at The Rack -- very little of what they offer are the high end suits and sport coats you see in their stores. I believe they have poor quality entry level stuff made for them with names such as HSM or HF. I have yet to find anything worth buying at their Rack outlets.


----------



## WICaniac (Sep 25, 2013)

baspluim said:


> This is assuming you'll actually wear it. If you never wear it and it sits in the closet until the day the moths eat it, then even $10 is too much.


Quite.



alphadelta said:


> Gold Trumpers are the only HSM products worth purchasing IMO as their lesser line are cheaper materials and marginal construction. Be careful shopping at The Rack -- very little of what they offer are the high end suits and sport coats you see in their stores. I believe they have poor quality entry level stuff made for them with names such as HSM or HF. I have yet to find anything worth buying at their Rack outlets.


It's main line HSM on clearance from Nordy's proper. The construction and materials are quite nice. 
I'm spoiled with my Rack, at which I bought my wife a $5300 in-season, couture Emilio Pucci dress for $250 and my son a $1600 Hickey Freeman suit for $37. I know how to distinguish the good stuff from the junk, but my deal-o-meter may need recalibrating.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Did you really say thirty - seven for a suit (even polyester would be a deal at that price); HF for $37 is likely an all time record. The size must have been uncommon.


----------



## WICaniac (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes--$37. Both the suit (38R) and the dress had been altered for customers at other Nordstrom's and (apparently) never picked up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suitman19 (Nov 11, 2013)

Basically HSM clothes are the same quality as Jack Victor post bankruptcy.
Half-canvassed in the loosest sense of the term.

The same as what most half-canvas suits purport to be today..... a synthetic blend piece of 'padding' that is usually 
machine sewn to a piece of synthetic canvas. The picture is not of a HSM - but similar.The picture also shows that on light weight garments they often fuse a lightweight piece to the inside of the actual fabric for stability.

I do not post often - but I read every few days.
I read all the great posts about 'finds' and custom garments from the internet that are 'half-canvassed'.
This is what you are getting. I have tried to alter a number of these so-called items that non-clients bring in expecting us to be able to 'tailor' them. Do people really think that they can get a real custom garment for $under $500?

.https://[URL=https://smg.photobucke....com/albums/v161/suitman19/IMG_2097.jpg[/IMG]

https://[URL=https://smg.photobucke....com/albums/v161/suitman19/IMG_2098.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## WICaniac (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks, all, for the responses. 


suitman19 said:


> I read all the great posts about 'finds' and custom garments from the internet that are 'half-canvassed'.
> This is what you are getting. I have tried to alter a number of these so-called items that non-clients bring in expecting us to be able to 'tailor' them. Do people really think that they can get a real custom garment for $under $500?


Thanks, also, for posting these pictures, which are educational. Fortunately, the suit in question fits and drapes well off the rack, so I am less concerned about substantial alterations. I never mistook it for a custom garment.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

I own a MTM HSM suit purchased from Nordie's at an annual sale for ~$600 in 2014. It's quite nice - half canvas, good material.


----------



## ckgs (Apr 13, 2013)

I recently bought a light/medium grey HSM suit in the "New York" fit from a local shop. Also about $600. It's really very nice and well made, and the New York fit is modern yet not trendy which is what I need working in a professional environment. I expect to get many good years wear.

And of course as a feel good bonus it was made in the USA.


----------



## HanEyeAm (Mar 11, 2016)

I liked a HSM blazer I tried on at Dillards a while ago, BUT I can't figure out their lines.

They no longer seem to have designations such as "Golden Trumpeter" and their website has no distinction regarding quality lines, materials, or jacket construction. And at Dillards they now have a "budget" line (called 1887, I think) that keeps sport coat prices under $200.

Their website highlights the 3 different "fits" they have, but I've also seen new sport coat/suits online labeled "American" and "classic fit."

I was planning to contact their CS, but alas, they only have a 1-800 number listed for wholesale customers and no e-mail or online form for contacting them.

Might be too much of a crap-shoot for me to buy one of their products online or on eBay, maybe even from a store.

Any info on the above would be appreciated.


----------

